# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  دوـوـوناتس .. لبـنان الاخضـر .. طعـم جنـان

## اسيرة شوق

هـلا بكـل منـ دخـل 

كـيفكم 

إنشـااء الله بخـير


من زمـان مصـورة صـور لـ دونـاتس

و مو أي دونــاتس

دوناتس لبـنان الأخضــر

>> مو دعايه


طـعمه وشكـله جنـان

عجـبني مـره

وأني من أمسك الكـاميرة مافي شيء مـاصورة

ههه

حـتى لو كـان شيء عــاادي

خخخ


بـلا هـدرة

شـوفوا الصـور






هـش ومـره لـذيذ






لـو سمحـتو شـيز

صورة جمـاعية









هــاا

رايكـم..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وااو
شكله لذيذ

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> وااو
> شكله لذيذ



تسـلمي عفـاف ع الـمرور الحـلوو

مـــــــاعدمتك

تـحياتي

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

ما شاء الله 
دونت ولا احلى ولا ألذ >> اتغزل فيه من الجوووع هههه
يعطيش العافيه ع التحسيرررره خخخ 
شهيتيني بجد { معزومه على وحده لووو لقمه هع >> ما انعطى وجه :)
موفقه غلاااااتي لكل خير 
دمتي بكل الاماني
تحيااااتوووو

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ..


ماشاء الله شكله فعلاً لذييييييييذ..

تصوير رهييييييييب
وتقدم في كل مرة نشهده لروائعكِ..

سلمت تلك العدسة الرااائعة ...وسلمت صاحبتها ..

يعطيك العافية حبيبتي ع الطرح المميز..

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى ..
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

صورة حلوووة واللي فيها احلى
تسلم اليد المبدعه الحلوووة
دوم التقدم اسوووووورة
ولاعدمنا جديدج 
دمتي بوود

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> ما شاء الله 
> 
> دونت ولا احلى ولا ألذ >> اتغزل فيه من الجوووع هههه
> يعطيش العافيه ع التحسيرررره خخخ 
> شهيتيني بجد { معزومه على وحده لووو لقمه هع >> ما انعطى وجه :)
> موفقه غلاااااتي لكل خير 
> دمتي بكل الاماني
> 
> تحيااااتوووو



 
هـلا فيكـ عـواامية 

تفضـلي

كلي


حيـاك ربي

ههههه

تسـلمي حبيبتي على المرور

مـاعدمتك

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم .. 
> 
> ماشاء الله شكله فعلاً لذييييييييذ.. 
> تصوير رهييييييييب
> وتقدم في كل مرة نشهده لروائعكِ.. 
> سلمت تلك العدسة الرااائعة ...وسلمت صاحبتها .. 
> يعطيك العافية حبيبتي ع الطرح المميز.. 
> موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى ..
> 
> دمتي بعين المولى الجليل



 

اللهـ يسـلمك حبيـبتي ][ دمـوعة ][

جـد لـذيذ  :wink: 


تـسلـمي ع ــــالمـرور

ومـاعدمتـك طلتـكـ 


تـحياتي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> صورة حلوووة واللي فيها احلى
> تسلم اليد المبدعه الحلوووة
> دوم التقدم اسوووووورة
> ولاعدمنا جديدج 
> دمتي بوود



اللهـ يسـلمك حبووووبة شـذااوي

تفـضلي كلي

ههههه


مـاعدمتك ...

تـحياتي

----------


## شوق المحبة

يمممم يمممم ..


وش هالتـ ح ـسير والتـ ع ـذيب أس ـوووروه ..


مره كـ ش ـخات هالدوناااات ..


ش ـهيتيني آروح أش ـتري ليي ^_* ..


ع ـليكِ بالـ ع ـااافيه غ ـناتووو ..


وربي يـ س ـلم دياااتك وع ـدستك ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## أبو سلطان

انچان زين لو ما عندي شكر 

انچان أكلته عنش كله

دمتي بألف خير

----------


## ورده محمديه

حركات يشهي :)
تسلم يمناك على التصوير الرائع 

موفقه .. وعساكِ على القوووه

----------


## سيبقى الامل

اني ماعجبني واجد بصراحه 

مكن لااني مارغب الى الدونات مرره ...

كل الشكر لك...

----------


## حساسه بزياده

الصور حلوه والطعم ألذ :toung:  :rolleyes:  
بس 
چنهم شوي ظلمه >>الظاهر أخذتيهم بدون فلاش
بس بطني قام يقرقع يحسب هذا الفطور  :bigsmile:  :sad2:

----------


## النظره البريئه

يم يم يم
شكله عذااااااااااب
يسلمو
يعطيك العااافيه

----------


## الولائي.

> هـلا بكـل منـ دخـل 
> 
> كـيفكم 
> 
> إنشـااء الله بخـير
> 
> 
> من زمـان مصـورة صـور لـ دونـاتس
> 
> ...



جداً روعة هالتصوير خيوه ، و أعجبني الزوم أن عليهم ، و الأحلى الدونات صاير يهبل حق الأكل :)

----------

